# Enough heating?



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi all, I will be setting up a 150 gallon tank in the future and I am trying to get equipment rounded up. My residence says about 70F year round. Will a Visi-Therm Stealth Heater - 250W be enough to keep the tank 78F? I will more than likely install a UGJ system as well. Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## tekjunky (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello.....i would use two of them. I have a 125 gal with a 65 gal sump and i have two in mine.

Tekjunky


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Are you doing that as a failsafe feature, or is that what it takes to keep it up to temp?


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I have a single Ebo-Jager 250 watt heater on my 180. My current tank temperature is 78 and my room temperature is between 72 and 74. YMMV with the Stealth.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I use one 250W visi therm on my 125 gal and it holds a very steady 80*Fâ€¦

In my experience most people use/recommend far more wattage than â€œnecessaryâ€


----------



## kkrawler (Apr 18, 2008)

with a tank that size you will need 2 heaters, 250w min


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

Like nc_nutcase said most people over watt their tanks. I also have a 250w in my 125 and I maintaine 78 degrees with no problems. And also in my fishroom all my tanks are under wattage on the heaters My 40s and 50s only run 50w heaters and I maintaine 78 degrees in those. I use to run no heaters in my fishroom and I can maintain 75 degrees so if my heater fail I woun't boil or freeze my fish.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

You do NOT need more heaters or wattage. I did a detailed analysis on a post the other day - see the link below.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=170199

My basement is 70 F and my 250 Watt heater is set for 77-78 and it is on less than 1/3 of the time and keeps a constant 77-78 temp.
When I started up my tank I thought I would need more so ran two 250 W heaters but only one would come on no matter how I calibrated them - so I thought that is a waste of one heater.
Large tanks hold heat better than small ones. You can read that entire link above for details.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks all of you for the information, exactly what I was looking for. Love this Fourm!! :fish: :fish:


----------

